# MENC Files



## Meonly70 (Mar 21, 2008)

I heard a wierd song playing from my friends phone, so i ask him to put it on a "chip" and let me transfer it onto my computer. When i look at the file extension on this file, it shows as a .MENC and no programs on my computer can open it. I searched the web and got no help but to find out it is encrypted. Is there any possible way for me to open this file, let alone convert it.


----------

